# Canon EOS 20 D oder 350 D - Pferde-Sport-Aufnahmen



## Swesseln (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich möchte gerne Pferde in der Bewegung aufnehmen - welche der beiden Kameras ist die bessere? Bin kein Superfotograf und benötige die Fotos zum Anbieten von Verkaufspferden. Das heißt, ich möchte gerne mehrere Bilder in der Sekunde aufnehmen um danach das Beste auswählen zu könen. Ansonsten stelle ich keine Ansprüche an die Kamera. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Sabine


----------



## saschaf (7. Dezember 2005)

Wenn du dir die Frage ob 20D oder 350D wirklich stellen musst, dann hast du eigentlich auch gleich die Anwort, welche wohl eher die richtige ist - die 350D. 

Gründe: 
- Preis (steck das gesparte Geld lieber in ein ordentliches Obektiv)
- die Mehr-Funktionen der 20D scheinst du sowieso nicht nutzen zu wollen

Der Vorteil der 20D in deinem Fall dürfte sich auf das größere Gehäuse und etwas mehr Bedienkomfort (bei manuellen Einstellungen) beschränken.
Die 350D macht glaube ich 4 Bilder/s. Bei höchster Auflösung im JPG-Format ca. 9 Bilder in Folge - dann ist erst mal Pause um zu speichern. 

MfG


----------



## Lenhard (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
Ich steig jetzt einfach mal in die Disskussion ein, da ich mir auch gerade überlege auf eine Digitale Spiegelreflex umzusteigen, und ich eben auch auf diese 2 Kameras gestoßen bin.

Ein rießen Unterschied besteht ja wirklich nicht zwischen den 2. warum denn dann der hoche Preisunterschied?

Was würdet ihr mir raten, ich bin sehr experimentfreudig, was das fotografieren angeht, also bräuchte ich eher eine allround-Kamera mit der man sowohl scharfe Makroaufnahmen als auch schöne Panoramabilder machen kann. (also bei mir nicht auf schnelles vorbeiflitzendes spezialisiert...)

Ich würde aber gerne bei Canon bleiben da ich mit meiner bisherigen Canon PowerShot S 50 sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, was Bildqualität und Bedienungsfreundlichkeit angeht.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für jedlen Tipp/Ratschlag.
Mfg Lenny

PS: auch ich bin im Moment noch Anfänger aber ich habe riesen Spaß daran gefunden und gedenke auch Fotografie zu studieren...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi Swesseln und Lenhard,

ich gebe Saschaf recht und rate euch auch, lieber mehr Geld in brauchbare Objektiv(e) zu investieren,
als in die Kamera. Es ist und bleibt so, dass das Objektiv die Bilder "macht" und nicht die Kamera.
Die Kamera muss nur in der Lage sein, sie ordentlich zu speichern.

Kleiner zusätzlicher Tipp an Lenhard:
Für gute Makro-Aufnahmen ist eine Abblendtaste an der Kamera praktisch unentbehrlich.
Nur mit dieser Taste und geschickter Blendenwahl kannst du die Schärfe und Schärfentiefe
wirklich gezielt legen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## josDesign (22. Dezember 2005)

Wenn man auf den Preis schaut, dann auf alle Fälle die 350D. Nur solltest du auch in Richtung Serienbildfotografie gehen wollen (auf Auslöser bleiben) dann bist du besser mit der 20D drann. Ich bin auch heuer von der 300D auf die 1D MII gewechselt. Welten! Und schon damals, als ich meine 300D mit der 10D verglich... Puhhh... Da machte die 300D keinen guten Eindruck.
Aber für die Hobbyfotografie kommst du sicherlich mit der 350D (und auch für die Pferde-Aufnahmen) aus. Das wichtigste sind die guten Objektive (Merken  )


----------



## Lenhard (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, alle zusammen, ich melde mich zurück 

Ok, also es steht jetzt zu 99,99% fest, dass ich mir die Canon EOS 350D zulegen werde.
Allerdings bin ich mir im moment nur bei dem Gehäuse sicher, denn ich habe extrem viele Tests, und Berichte zu der Kamera gelesen, und es wurde immer das schlechte Objektiv bemängelt, das in den verschiedenen angeboten dabei ist (u.a. auch hier^^  )

Ich hebe auch versucht mich schlau zu machen auf was man bei Objektiven achten sollte, aber bei dem Brennweitenfaktor bin ich ausgestiegen. (die EOS 350D hat einen von 1,6)

Welches Objektiv (preislich sollte es nicht weit über 300€ gehen) würdet ihr mir dazu empfehlen. Am anfang genügt mir ein Standartobjektiv vollkommen. Makro etc. werde ich später vielleicht noch nachrüsten 

_Ich habe mal eines gesucht, und bin auf dieses hier gestoßen...ist das was gescheids' ?
Objektiv und hier die technischen daten  

es steht zwar dabei, dass es ein weitwinkelobjektiv ist, aber da muss man doch die 50mm (normale Brennweite) her nehmen und die durch den Brennweitenfaktor teilen...und dann würde 31,.. rauskommen...
^^kann ich also dieses Objektiv als Standartobjektiv verwenden?_


Bin für jeden tipp/rat dankbar!
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Mfg Lenny


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2005)

Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ^^kann ich also dieses Objektiv als Standartobjektiv verwenden?


Genau so ist es.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Wenn du gerne manuell fotografieren möchtest und nicht mit Automatiken, dann kann es
ziemlich nervig sein, dass das Objektiv keinen Blendenring hat. Da die 350D auch kein
Bedienrad auf der Rückseite hat, isses dann etwas blöde Tastentippserei zum Einstellen der Blende.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## josDesign (31. Dezember 2005)

Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, alle zusammen, ich melde mich zurück
> 
> Ok, also es steht jetzt zu 99,99% fest, dass ich mir die Canon EOS 350D zulegen werde.
> Allerdings bin ich mir im moment nur bei dem Gehäuse sicher, denn ich habe extrem viele Tests, und Berichte zu der Kamera gelesen, und es wurde immer das schlechte Objektiv bemängelt, das in den verschiedenen angeboten dabei ist (u.a. auch hier^^  )
> ...



Ja aber dir ist bewusst dass man für Pferdesportfotos nicht wirklich mit dem 35er von Canon arbeitet. Da muß ein Tele her!


----------



## saschaf (2. Januar 2006)

josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja aber dir ist bewusst dass man für Pferdesportfotos nicht wirklich mit dem 35er von Canon arbeitet. Da muß ein Tele her!



Mit den Pferdefotos war jemand anders. 




			
				Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da die 350D auch kein Bedienrad auf der Rückseite hat, isses dann etwas blöde Tastentippserei zum Einstellen der Blende.



Da ist was Wahres dran. Im M-Modus ist die 350D wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Allerdings arbeitet man doch hauptsächlich mit Zeit- oder Blendenautomatik und da ist es von der Bedienung her unproblematisch. 

@Lenhard: Willst NUR die Festbrennweite? Ich sehe eine FBW als schöne Ergänzung aber ganz ohne Zoom-Objektiv - das wäre mir nix. Außerdem ist das Kit-Objektiv ein so schlechtes nicht (für das Geld ca. 60-70 € bei Ebay).

Meine Überlegung für Objektivneuanschaffungen für dieses Jahr:
- Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 als Standart-Zoom (ist Lichtstark aber etwas kurz "obenrum" ca. 350€)
- Canon 50mm 1.8 (SEHR Preiswerte FBW, allerdings etwas klapprig und Plastik, Plastik, Plastik, aber was solls für 99 €)

MfG


----------

